# Branson 2505H 50 Hour Service



## Ford4000_Mike (May 26, 2019)

Good evening friends. I have a question that has been bugging the heck out of me for a couple of days. Time is due for my 50 hour service and nothing noted in the instruction manual regarding to what filter parts and even a cross reference option. I contacted branson directly by email, checked all the cross reference websites I can think of, and contacted the dealer. I received part numbers for the oil, hydraulic, and air filter and can't find those numbers anywhere. 

R800008951A - Oil Filter
TA00052371A - Hydraulic Filter
TA00052062A - Air Filter

If anyone can help me find a cross reference for napa, fram, purolator, or other brands I will be more then grateful.

Thank you kindly in advance
Michael


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I doubt that you will find a cross reference for your filters.
This goggle search page had a couple of sources for your hydraulic filter so possibly your others also.
https://www.google.com/search?clien...&ved=0ahUKEwihpKu10uzsAhVjUd8KHZUzBTkQ4dUDCAw


----------



## Ford4000_Mike (May 26, 2019)

Thank you for your reply. It would be nice if they make one size fits all lol. Less grey hair would be growing lol.


----------

